

Woman whose rent was raised by 400% in SF made more from AirBNB than she paid - needacig
http://blog.sfgate.com/ontheblock/2015/03/18/lawyer-of-bernal-heights-landlord-provides-statement-there-are-many-sides-to-a-story/

======
noonespecial
Lama pulled a clever maneuver, and San Francisco tenants rights attorney
Joseph Tobener, managing partner at Tobener Law Center, says _it’s too early
to tell whether what she did is legal._

Complete. Fail. In the "lawmakers, you had _one_ job" category.

